# Guter Radladen / Werkstatt zum Bikeaufrüsten in Mainz und Umgebung gesucht



## MtBinRLP (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe, dass ich bei euch vielleicht einen Tipp bekomme, wo und ob es in Mainz und Umgebung einen guten und netten Radladen oder eine Werkstatt gibt, in der ich mein Bike  "aufpimpen" lassen kann. Ich denke an eine neue Kurbel und eine neue Scheibenbremse evtl. Laufräder. Also alles Sachen, an die ich mich als  (dann doch) technischer Laie nicht so rantraue.

Habe bisher eher verhaltene Erfahrungen mit mies gelaunten Werkstätten in Koblenz gemacht, entweder schlechter Service oder die schicken dich raus, wenn das Bike nicht bei denen gekauft wurde.

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps?

Danke!

MtBinRlp


----------



## dickerbert (15. März 2009)

Einen ähnlichen Thread gab es schonmal hier, aber ich find ihn grad nciht. Musste selbst suchen 
Ich geh immer in Bingen zu Michels Zweiradshop. Hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht!

PS: Hast dir übrigens die schlechteste Zeit für sowas rausgesucht. Jetzt haben die Radläden die Bude voll mit Leuten, die plötzlich entscheiden, dass sie für den Sommer ein neues Radel brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (15. März 2009)

Cycle Planet in Mainz. Gibt keinen besseren. Find ich zumindest!


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Cycle Planet in Mainz. Gibt keinen besseren. Find ich zumindest!



Kann ich auch empfehlen: nett und kompetent!


----------



## siede. (15. März 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Einen ähnlichen Thread gab es schonmal hier, aber ich find ihn grad nciht. Musste selbst suchen
> Ich geh immer in Bingen zu Michels Zweiradshop. Hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht!
> 
> PS: Hast dir übrigens die schlechteste Zeit für sowas rausgesucht. Jetzt haben die Radläden die Bude voll mit Leuten, die plötzlich entscheiden, dass sie für den Sommer ein neues Radel brauchen


Wohne in Büdesheim und war in dem Laden schon einmal... Netter Kontakt, aber ich hab mich nur umgeschaut^^. War nichts da, was für Trialer von Interesse sein könnte


----------



## MtBinRLP (16. März 2009)

Hallo, Danke für die Infos. Werde dann mal den Cylce Planet in Mainz besuchen. Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Syrus84 (18. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen... sehr nett, sehr kompetent!


----------



## Slither (21. Oktober 2009)

Gibt auch noch den "Wildwechsel" in Mainz, hab jetzt ein paar mal gehört der soll auch in Ordnung sein, ich selbst war noch nicht dort.....


----------



## enter (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann wirklich "Riesenrad" in Mainz empfehlen. Hat erst dieses Jahr aufgemacht und der Besitzer ist echt ein total netter und kompetenter Kerl!


----------



## beniblanco (23. Oktober 2009)

http://www.2-rad-rosskopp.de/

in 

Hochheimer Str. 41
55246 Mainz Kostheim


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann Edgar's Fahrradgarage in Mz-Finthen empfehlen.

Da werkeln noch Vater und Sohn zusammen und ganz wichtig, es wird erst versucht zu reparieren bevor man was neues verschraubt. 

http://www.edgars-fahrrad-garage.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

